# Dreams causing Depression/Anxiety?



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

The past week or so, I've been having weird dreams, for example, my upcoming job, which will be my first. I'm 18, and I do suffer from anxiety, I am just curious if anyone continuously has weird dreams like I am. First of all, I have trouble sleeping, I sometimes wakeup throughout the night because of my dreams and I start feeling depressed. Then, when I'm fully wide awake, the dreams that I had don't even bother me, but they do have me thinking about it throughout the day. I hope everybody understood what i wrote it's really difficult to describe. If you did, has anyone come across this problem? Thank


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

(I'm having trouble opening pages on this site today... must be my own problematic Internet... Hope this can be posted without any problem...)Oh, yeah, I totally hear you. I've been having this problem for like forever. I have such vivid dreams that sometimes it takes me quite a while after being woken up to realize that it was just a dream. And some of those dreams really upset me deeply, and me too think about my dreams during the day. So, I can totally relate to what you're saying... It really is very depressing and anxiety-causing...Have you by any chance tried Mike's Insomnia CD? I bought one and use it whenever I feel depressed because of bad dreams and/or lack of sleep -- it is helpful most of the time. Or maybe you might wanna talk to your dr and see if there's something that the dr can do for you about it?Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Cherrie has talked alot of good sense - as ever.If your sleep is being badly compromised it might well be worth talking with the doctor - the last thing you need with a new job is disturbed sleep patterns.It makes sense that you are having them - if you are an anxious person, you're taking on a big new challenge - of course you might well therefore be having anxious dreams. You may well find in any event that these settle down once you settle into your job.I wish you the very best and congratulations on your new job - do let us know how you go on.Sue xx


----------

